# does your chis tongue stick out?



## xxxangelxxx

i have noticed that older chinese crested dogs has their tongues hanging out and when i collected kiki the breeder asked about lexis tongue as kikis brother stuck his tongue out alot. i now see that kiki does it regular especially when she is asleep, does your chi stick their tongue out. i actually think its cute and my partner seems to think its because they have such a long tongue for their size. i had chis growing up and none of them ever did it, just intertested to see if it is a common thing x


----------



## KittyD

No not here, he shows some fang sometimes though! :lol:


----------



## jaromi

Yeah my wee mans does all the time.He had a stroke 14 months ago after having to have a procedure called a mylography(They inject dye into the spinal colum to see how much damage had been done)He was attacked by a dog and suffered a broken vertabra.He recovered well and i think it makes him even more special.Iam so lucky i still have him.x


----------



## cprcheetah

Zoey sticks her tongue out a lot. I think part is due to the fact she doesn't have bottom incisors, so they don't hold her tongue in her mouth  I think it's cute and adds to her adorable factor.


----------



## edel

yep ami and tyson do have their tongues out alot lol its vey cute . they only stick them out a lilttle


----------



## Natti

Pippi has a slight over-bite (and I mean slight!) and when she sleeps she often leaves the tip of her tongue hanging out


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Quigley sticks the tip of his tongue out the front of his mouth. It was worse until we had his teeth pulled. He had no room for the tomgue. LOL. He is so cute with that tip sticking out.


----------



## TLI

Gia sticks her tongue out a lot. She has one top tooth that is kinda pushed out though, so her tongue slides through there. Not to mention all the extra teeth in her mouth. I think it's the cutest thing!


----------



## 18453

Nope neither do here it's normal to do with their bite or missing teeth both mine have perfect bites so no toungage here


----------



## jessicao32

xxxangelxxx said:


> i have noticed that older chinese crested dogs has their tongues hanging out and when i collected kiki the breeder asked about lexis tongue as kikis brother stuck his tongue out alot. i now see that kiki does it regular especially when she is asleep, does your chi stick their tongue out. i actually think its cute and my partner seems to think its because they have such a long tongue for their size. i had chis growing up and none of them ever did it, just intertested to see if it is a common thing x


My first question would be how does the bite look? I personality dont have one that its tongue sticking out. The chihuahua my parents have does. Its due to the bite. 

I know when My small little girl tongue is out when she is sleeping she is in a deep sleep. But she dont have a bite problem. 

Just some animals stick their tongue out.


----------



## MChis

Yeah, it's typically due to bite or teeth issues. Saying that, I have no regular tongue-ey Chi's. Marleys did a tiny bit while he was teething (he has a slight overbite) & once in a great while the tip will be sticking out but 99.99% of the time it's not. I think those with tongues sticking out all the time are adorable though & they always make me smile when seeing them!


----------



## MsGramma

Mine do not but I think this is so adorable.When We got Zoey Her tongue was hanging out but has not since.


----------



## Chiboymom

Draco will let a tiny bit of his tongue hang out of the side of his mouth when he sleeps...I think it looks adorable.


----------



## foggy

Mine do not, but I think it's the cutest thing!


----------



## lyndsey

yea boo and bonnie always do it i think they look really cute wen they do it


----------



## xxxangelxxx

thanks all, she seems to do it more when she is asleep but usually it is only the tip of the tongue, i think its adorable too, especially if i have told her off it looks like she pokes her tongue out at me lol she knows i cant stay cross at her for long x


----------

